# Flash Gateway BIOS with Intel Version.



## geishaslave

This is a detailed explanation of how I replaced the Gateway version of the BIOS for the motherboard from a model 500SE with the compatible later version of the Intel BIOS.

First, I will describe what I did. Next, I will discuss why I did it. Last, I will mention some strategies that may be transferrable to other motherboards in similar situations.

1)	Forcing the Intel BIOS to Replace the Gateway Version.

The system was a Gateway model 500SE with an Intel D845PT (El Paso 2) motherboard:

•	BIOS version PT84510A.15A.0007.P04
•	Windows XP SP2
•	384MB RAM
•	Pentium 4 CPU 1.7GHz
•	40GB Internal EIDE hard Disk Drive (Primary CS)
•	DVD RW Internal IDE (Secondary Master)
•	Internal V90 Modem (PCI slot)

Materials—

•	Floppy disk drive. No floppy drive? See section 3) for options.
•	Latest Intel D845PT BIOS version PT84510A.86A.0030.P08 http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng
•	PDF manual for Intel D845PT ftp://download.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/D845PT/PTBG_English.pdf
•	First Intel D845PT BIOS version PT84510A.86A.0012.P01 http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...All&OSFullName=All Operating Systems&lang=eng
•	One (1) 1.44MB (HD) floppy diskette. No floppy drive? See section 3) for alternatives.

Method—

•	Download the files PT-P01.EXE, PTAP08IB.exe and PTBG_English.pdf.
•	Open the manual using Adobe Acrobat.
•	On page 38, note the location of jumper J6F2. On the 500SE motherboard, it is labeled J6H2.
•	Read over the instructions for recovering the BIOS starting on page 45.
•	Execute the PT-P01.EXE file. Press Y to extract the files.
•	Insert a floppy in the drive.
•	Next, execute the RUN.BAT file to create a bootable diskette to load the first BIOS version.
•	Execute the file PTAP08IB.exe to extract its contents.
•	Copy ALL of the extracted files to the boot disk in A. !!! Important—be sure to OVERWRITE the autoexec.bat file existing on the boot floppy !!! 
•	Remove this floppy and save it. This is the installer for the latest Intel D845PT BIOS.
•	Shut down the 500SE.
•	Unplug the power cord, either from the PC or the outlet—whichever is easier.
•	Unplug every peripheral—USB, video, mouse, keyboard, printer, scanner, etc.
•	Remove the case left side panel on the 500SE (as you face the front panel).
•	Remove the J6H2 jumper. This enables BIOS recovery mode, forcing the flash.
•	Insert the floppy with BIOS PT84510A.86A.0012.P08 on it.
•	Plug in the power cord.
•	Turn the 500SE on.
•	You will notice floppy drive activity.
•	Upon completion of BIOS flash, the computer will make two quick beeps.
•	Shut down the 500SE.
•	Replace the J6H2 jumper.
•	Put the case side panel back on.
•	Plug everything back in.
•	Insert the floppy with BIOS PT84510A.86A.0030.P08 on it.
•	Turn the power on.
•	The Intel IFlash util will launch. Execute a system BIOS flash.
•	Once completed, remove the floppy and boot to Windows (or a regular DOS boot disk).

Troubleshooting—

Refer to the manual if possible (e.g. from another computer, even a Mac or mobile device that can display PDF).

The system hangs during BIOS flash.
The boot floppy must have 16-bit DOS system files on it.
Did you unplug EVERYTHING, especially the monitor?

You get a message to press F1 to resume during boot.
Make sure to flash BIOS to version P08 after the recovery flash.
Enter Setup, change set ESCD to Yes, press F10 then re-boot.

System won’t boot after plugging everything back in.
Did you put the J6H2 jumper back correctly?

2)	Rationale

I wanted to use the Intel version P08 BIOS instead of the Gateway P04 because the Intel version supports more CPU (for upgrade purposes), is more recent, and has more features available in Setup. In short, I felt that the Intel BIOS would enable better I/O performance and facilitate longer useful life for the computer.

3)	Adaptations

The above procedure will work with any situation where the motherboard can be identified, the manufacturer has a BIOS available, and the motherboard can be put in recovery mode. For example, Gigabyte motherboards have a BIOS recovery feature. 

Since floppy drives are not as common nowadays, bootable CD-RW/R or USB flash drives can also be used to hold the flash utility and BIOS image.

Actually, BIOS flash rescue can be applied to any situation where one wants to ‘force’ a flash, like after a bad flash. In the case of certain motherboards, like the Intel D845PT, there is actually a jumper that can be set. The recovery jumper is not a requirement, however. 

With ANY mobo that has suffered a munged up flash, similar steps to those outlined above can be applied. First, prepare a boot floppy that includes an Autoexec.bat file with the commands to execute the DOS flash util with the target .bin or .rom file in the command line Unplug everything. Insert the floppy and power up. The boot block in the BIOS has enough code to access the floppy drive and enable autoexec.bat to run, in turn flashing the ROM and re-installing the BIOS. 

The important conditions here are as follows: There must be 16-bit DOS system files on the boot floppy, not 32-bit. The BIOS boot blocks cannot handle 32-bit DOS system files and so the system will hang; the boot block must not have been damaged. That is why it is advised to never choose to update the boot block, it is your savior in the event of a hosed flash.


----------



## Toe_Cutter

That is a beautiful write-up on forcing BIOS for an OEM board.

Any thoughts on if this might be plausible for an earlier Gateway? I have a Gateway 310S that I've been struggling with upgrading. I've added memory, but it's not being detected and I suspect the problem has to do with the Gateway BIOS.

Here's some info on the mainboard and BIOS I'm using:

BIOS Type:	AMI
BIOS Date:	June 10th 2004
BIOS ID: 63-0100-000001-00101111-061004-iBRKDL_G-RG84510A
BIOS OEM:	BIOS Date: 06/10/04 13:53:32 Ver: 08.00.10 - SR84511A.15A.0020.P03.0406101353
Chipset: Intel 2560 rev 1
SuperIO: Unknown
Manufacturer:	Gateway
Motherboard:	310 2900058

The mainboard appears to be an Intel D845GVSR, but it described as "Intel Thrasher" in Gateway's Support links.

Thanks in advance, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## geishaslave

Thanks for your response.

Yes, the 310S can be flashed to its Intel BIOS.

The D845GVSR motherboard has a BIOS recovery jumper. The information is on page 46 of the D845GVSR manual.

Use the procedure described in the first post of this thread.

Replace the BIOS files with the ones for the D845GVSR mobo.

I have checked the Intel website and indeed version P20 of the BIOS, dated 5/4/2006, is available.

Make sure to create the boot disc (USB flash drive, CD or floppy) with 16-bit DOS. Microsoft DOS v6.22 is recommended for maximum compatibility. The reason is that the BIOS boot blocks can only deal with 16-bit DOS. Check http://www.bootdisk.com for 16-bit DOS.

Intel Thrasher is just a descriptor used instead of the mobo model. Like with my board, it is commonly referred to as El Paso 2.

OK so I hope the above is enough to get you on track.

Please don't hesitate to post back or PM me if you need more detailed replies.

As for your memory problem, I do not think flashing to the Intel BIOS will help. I don't believe it is like flashing a DVD writer to add compatibility for more media. 

Check the speed of the RAM you are trying to install. Maybe it is too slow?

The manual for your board is also available at the Intel website as a PDF. Perhaps you should DL the user guide and check the memory specs, then try again? You have to go there to get the BIOS file anyway.

Take a stick of the original memory with you to the place where you plan to purchase the RAM upgrade. The store can elucidate the part number and determine compatible options.

Some memory vendors (Kingston, PNY, Crucial, Mushkin, etc.) have online configurators that display compatible part numbers based on motherbard make and model.

Please look into a memory upgrade one more time.


----------



## Potted Meat

Excellent article.

I wonder if while researching you came across information on flashing a Gateway notebook? My notebook BIOS is corrupted and I've been scouring the net as well as Gateway, Intel, Phoenix support sites but have yet been able to determine the procedure, if any, for forcing a flash.

I have a post with the details on the first page, a few entries below yours entitled "How to force flash a Gateway laptop."

Any ideas greatly appreciated!

PM


----------



## Toe_Cutter

Ugh.

I was up pretty late last night trying to flash this board, all with no effect.

What I did:

1. Downloaded the Intel Floppy Install BIOS for the D845GVSR.
2. Instead of double-clicking run.bat, I extracted SW.EXE, with provided me with the raw P07-0019.BIO file that contains the BIOS upgrade.
3. I created a DR-DOS flash disk from Bootdisk.com (Thanks for the tip, geishaslave!)
4. I then copy the full contents of the floppy image (These included the autoexec.bat, iflash.exe, etc) required to install the flash after BIOS Recovery.
5. I removed the recovery jumper, inserted floppy and booted the PC.
6. The floppy began to spin, reading the disk for a while and then stopped.
7. I waited for 5 minutes with no beep, and no further floppy access.
8. I powered down, replaced jumper, removed floppy and booted.
9. Upon boot, saw the same old Gateway splash screen.

I allowed the floppy to boot and iFlash did start. It asked me for the BIO file and I pointed to the P07-0019.BIO file. It began the flash process, but failed out with an error H48: BIOS type does not match the currently installed BIOS type.

To confirm that recovery is working, I created an identical disk, but this time I used the Gateway BIOS file. Recovery seemed to work, as the floppy spun for a while, then stopped for a few seconds, then began to spin again. The Intel disk DID NOT pause and then start up again. When I booted the PC, all the BIOS settings were reset, which seems to indicate that recovery worked with the Gateway file, but is ignored when using the Intel file. It seems to fail some checksum during the recovery process, similar to the results when trying the flash the BIOS using the non-recovery boot method.

So, I'm wondering if this BIOS file the correct BIOS for the board? The Intel file is the exact same size as the Gateway file, right down the very last byte (but this might hold true for all BIOS files for the 845 chipset, I dunno.)

So, I'm stuck. I can check through some other board types, but this one seemed to match all the information can find for the Gateway board.

Share your thoughts, this is becoming difficult!

Thanks!


----------



## Toe_Cutter

geishaslave said:


> As for your memory problem, I do not think flashing to the Intel BIOS will help. I don't believe it is like flashing a DVD writer to add compatibility for more media.
> 
> Check the speed of the RAM you are trying to install. Maybe it is too slow?
> 
> The manual for your board is also available at the Intel website as a PDF. Perhaps you should DL the user guide and check the memory specs, then try again? You have to go there to get the BIOS file anyway.
> 
> Take a stick of the original memory with you to the place where you plan to purchase the RAM upgrade. The store can elucidate the part number and determine compatible options.
> 
> Some memory vendors (Kingston, PNY, Crucial, Mushkin, etc.) have online configurators that display compatible part numbers based on motherbard make and model.
> 
> Please look into a memory upgrade one more time.


Sorry Geishaslave, I'm working on 3 PCs right now and was a little confused.

I'm not concerned about memory for the Gateway, it's the CPU. The Gateway has a Celeron 2.8 that I'd like to replace with a Pentium4 3.06. However, according some forum posts, the Gateway BIOS only supports CPUs up to 2.8 GHz. It seems Intel added support for the faster procs in later BIOS revision.

The Gateway has P03, where as Intel BIOS show P19 for the same board. Gateway sure punked out on keeping their BIOS up to date!

Thanks for sharing your thoughts, though!


----------



## Toe_Cutter

Hmm, more clues.

I went back and took a look the files that geishaslave linked to. In the extract directory are several files (AUTOEXEC.BAT, the iFlash utility, BIO files, etc.)

Perhaps the most important file on the disk is a *.BBO file. This file contains the all-important boot block for the recovery process. Most peculiar is that NONE of the BIOS of downloaded from Intel's site include a BBO file for the D845xxx boards! NONE of those BIOS updates includes the file.

So, I think I've figured out why the recovery update is failing. But I'm no better off, as I can't seem to find that crucial *.BBO file.

I have to say, that even though this is extermely frustrating, I've learned more about PC BIOS than I thought I'd learn in the last few days.

Any thoughts?


----------



## geishaslave

Toe_Cutter said:


> Hmm, more clues.
> 
> I went back and took a look the files that geishaslave linked to. In the extract directory are several files (AUTOEXEC.BAT, the iFlash utility, BIO files, etc.)
> 
> Perhaps the most important file on the disk is a *.BBO file. This file contains the all-important boot block for the recovery process. Most peculiar is that NONE of the BIOS of downloaded from Intel's site include a BBO file for the D845xxx boards! NONE of those BIOS updates includes the file.
> 
> So, I think I've figured out why the recovery update is failing. But I'm no better off, as I can't seem to find that crucial *.BBO file.
> 
> I have to say, that even though this is extermely frustrating, I've learned more about PC BIOS than I thought I'd learn in the last few days.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Please check your PM for a more detailed procedure, plus a link to a floppy disk image that you may find useful.


----------



## geishaslave

Potted Meat said:


> Excellent article.
> 
> I wonder if while researching you came across information on flashing a Gateway notebook? My notebook BIOS is corrupted and I've been scouring the net as well as Gateway, Intel, Phoenix support sites but have yet been able to determine the procedure, if any, for forcing a flash.
> 
> I have a post with the details on the first page, a few entries below yours entitled "How to force flash a Gateway laptop."
> 
> Any ideas greatly appreciated!
> 
> PM


I recommend you first determine if your notebook can be set to BIOS recovery mode.

Starting with the Gateway model number, you can DL the manual and other documentation from the Gateway site.

What is the model number? I can then do some specific research for you.


----------



## Potted Meat

My notebook is a Gateway NX570X. I've looked through all the documentation I can find but there is no mention of a recovery procedure. However, after spending weeks researching and trying other options I may have made a breakthrough yesterday.

I decided to start trying various power-up key combinations and ran across one that definitely starts a separate boot sequence. With any other combo I've tried I get to just past POST (Post-POST?  ), when the OS should start up, then nothing. The PC isn't locked up per say as the FN keys still work along with num lock, scroll lock, etc. 

Anyway, when I hold the Windows key + R then power up I get a black screen (no light at all), no BIOS activity at all, nothing but a quick power-up of the fan which quickly fades and LED lights as though the unit was on normally! This seems more likely a feature than some coincidental glitch. Does is seem like a recovery sequence based on your experience?

I've tried every which way to use a USB stick and CD to somehow initiate some kind of flash but failed at that. So today I purchased a USB floppy drive and some disks. 

The first thing I noticed was that the floppy drive behaves differently within each boot scenario. The standard failed boot seems to initiate a simple drive check like I've heard a million times in my life. Using Win+R the drive groans immediately then does a sound similar to a quick read but not the same and then goes dark. 

I'm stabbing in the dark, but I'm trying to create a bootable floppy that might actually flash this thing. I'm pretty certain that I'm on to something and am only a few informed steps from success.

Do you have any suggestions about the format of the disk or what DOS to try, files required by a Phoenix BIOS system, etc? 

Thanks so much

PM


----------



## geishaslave

Hi Potted Meat.

Following is a procedure I used to successfully recover the BIOS on another Gateway laptop.

Assuming you can get access to another computer, please try the following to rescue the BIOS for your NX570X:

- Download the BIOS file from Gateway.com. It is an SEA called 7712.exe, about 3MB in size.

- Extract the contents of 7712.exe.

- Create an ASCII text file and save it as autoexec.bat. Copy the following command line into the .bat file then save and close it:

a:\7712.EXE 7712.bin

- Create a bootable floppy disk. From Windows 2000 or XP, use Windows Explorer, right click on the A: drive, left click on format then select create a MS DOS boot floppy.

- Copy the autoexec.bat file made above to the boot floppy. Overwrite the existing autoexec.bat file on the floppy if prompted.

- Burn a bootable CD. Use the boot floppy with the autoexec.bat file as the source for the boot image. Include the following files from extracted directory 7712 in the compilation:

7712.bin (BIOS for the Nx570X)
7712.exe (DOS flash util)

- Open the optical drive built into the NX570X.

- Insert the boot CD.

- Close the drive tray.

- Plug in the power adapter for the Gateway laptop.

- Power up the Gateway notebook.

- Allow a few minutes for the computer to flash the BIOS.

- Once complete, remove the CD then re-start.

Again, the above worked for another Gateway that had the wrong BIOS flashed to it.

Upon request I can provide you with a .iso to burn the bootable CD, including the correct BIOS file and the flash util.

OK please try then report back.


----------



## geishaslave

*Re: Recover Bad BIOS Flash Gateway Solo 9500.*

Hi again Potted Meat.

Sorry, the procedure above is wrong.

I found the boot CD I used to rescue a Gateway Solo 9500 from a bad flash (wrong BIOS was used).

Please try the following to rescue the BIOS for your NX570X:

- Download the BIOS file from Gateway.com. It is an SEA called 7712.exe, about 3MB in size.

- Extract the contents of 7712.exe.

- Create an ASCII text file and save it as autoexec.bat. Copy the following command line into the .bat file then save and close it:

7712.EXE

- Create a bootable floppy disk. From Windows 2000 or XP, use Windows Explorer, right click on the A: drive, left click on format then select create an MS-DOS startup disk.

- Copy the autoexec.bat file made above to the boot floppy. Overwrite the existing autoexec.bat file on the floppy if prompted.

- Copy the file C:\cabs\7712\7712.exe to the boot floppy. 

* 7712.exe is the BIOS integrated with the DOS flash utility as an .exe file.

- Boot from the floppy or use it to burn a bootable CD. Use the boot floppy with the autoexec.bat file as the source for the boot image. 

- Open the optical drive built into the NX570X.

- Insert the boot CD.

- Close the drive tray.

- Plug in the power adapter for the Gateway laptop.

- Power up the Gateway notebook.

- Allow a few minutes for the computer to flash the BIOS.

- Once complete, remove the CD then re-start.

The BIOS/flash file will be run by autoexec.bat, installing a good image and allowing you to boot.

Upon request I can provide you with a .iso to burn the bootable CD, including the correct BIOS file and the flash util.

One problem you may run into is not enough room on the boot floppy for file 7712.exe (not the SEA you downloaded from Gateway). You will then have to use a smaller version of DOS. Try http://www.bootdisk.com/ for more DOS boot floppy choices.

Sorry for the mix up.


----------



## linderman

you may also want to consider just changing the bios chip >>>> very easy to do if the chip is a socket type ????


a new bios chip can be bought on ebay for $15.00



here is another vendor too

http://www.biosman.com/extraction.html


----------



## Toe_Cutter

geishaslave said:


> Please check your PM for a more detailed procedure, plus a link to a floppy disk image that you may find useful.


Three cheers for geishaslave!

I just grabbed all the BIOS files you linked to and will try them tonight.

Thanks ALOT for linking those and providing the boot image. I'm not sure what I was doing wrong. I went through each step quite deliberately, ensuring that I didn't miss anything. 

I'll post results here, cross your fingers everyone :laugh:


----------



## geishaslave

*Update: BIOS Flash Recovery for Gateway 500 SE*

Found the following at the Gateway support site:

http://support.gateway.com/s/PC/shared/fq_flash_recovery_500se.shtml

Hint:
Download the 500SE BIOS before you begin.


----------



## geishaslave

Hi again PM.

Please go to the Gateway support site then use live chat with a tech.

They will tell you how to do a BIOS flash recovery on your NX570X.

You need to have the laptop's Gateway serial number. They wouldn't tell me since I did not have a NX570X SN.


----------



## Dragonfish

Any idea if this will work with a Gateway E4300 with a WMEOEMD915GUXKG1 board in it? Thanks and great write up!


----------



## geishaslave

Dragonfish said:


> Any idea if this will work with a Gateway E4300 with a WMEOEMD915GUXKG1 board in it? Thanks and great write up!


Thanks for posting.

Please, open the computer case then examine the motherboard for the Intel model number. 

Next, post or PM me the model number then I can provide your solution.

The code you give above starting with 'wmeoem' simply gives the chipset, which is 915G.

Thanks.


----------



## Dragonfish

On Intel's website it is listed as a D915GUX. It does have a bios config jumper and I tried to follow your directions but I'm definately missing something. Thanks for your help!


----------



## geishaslave

Dragonfish said:


> On Intel's website it is listed as a D915GUX. It does have a bios config jumper and I tried to follow your directions but I'm definately missing something. Thanks for your help!


Thanks.

First, an apology. I see now that indeed the string you gave earlier does contain the model number of your board.

OK, here is a summary of what I propose you do. If you need a more detailed procedure, including links to the section for your D915GUX at the Intel site, please make a request via a post or PM.

Please download both the oldest and latest BIOS available at the Intel D915GUX site (2 files total). Hint: Go to the 'Previously Released software' link.

The reason for getting the oldest BIOS is that I think the BIOS recovery feature utilizes the boot block region of the BIOS chip and my experience indicates that 16-bit DOS must be available on the boot disc. Thus, the oldest BIOS file should have 16-bit DOS with it. After the initial conversion flash, then you can flash to the newest BIOS.

Next, create 2 boot discs using the BIOS files. A floppy is probably best, but a boot CD should work as well.

Make sure there is an autoxec.bat file on the boot disc for the oldest BIOS and that the .bat file contains the command line to flash the BIOS.

Next, set the recovery jumper. According to the Gateway website, it is not necessary to unplug all peripherals and the monitor. 

Insert the boot disc then power up the computer.

If all is right, the Intel BIOS will now be applied. For me, there was a double beep once the flash was complete. Shut the computer off.

Next, put the jumper back to normal operation, then boot up.

Now update to the latest BIOS file.

At last-- you can make the RAM and CPU upgrades allowed in the Intel manual.

Please give it a try, then post about your success.


----------



## Dragonfish

I'll try it now and let you know how it goes. Thanks geishaslave!


----------



## Dragonfish

Okay, I'm stuck. I made a bootable floppy and created an autoexec.bat file with the line "IFLASH.EXE Iflash /f /p EV0209C.BIO" in it. I then tried to copy the .bat file, the Iflash.exe and the .bio file to the floppy. It doesn't fit. I tried to make a bootable CD but I clearly don't know how.


----------



## Dragonfish

I figured out how to get the disk made. I forgot to delete sw.exe which is not needed in our method. So here is what happened, first I booted it to the disk without removing the jumper just to make sure it fires correctly, and it works great with the exception that it give a bios mis-match error and won't flash. With that said I removed the jumper and booted it again. The floppy drive clicked and whirred endlessly, and after about 10 minutes I gave up and removed the disk and rebooted. Same bios, something is definately failing.


----------



## geishaslave

Hi.

Sorry you had issues.

Your mobo is very recent, thus the BIOS recovery feature is different.

Please try the following:

1) Download the BIOS file and recovery intructions from Intel--

BIOS file
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/dow...All&OSFullName=All Operating Systems&lang=eng

Recovery procedure
http://downloadmirror.intel.com/10140/ENG/BIOS Update Readme.pdf

2) You will also need the manual for the D915GUX board. You said you already had it, but here is the page for the motherboard--

http://www.intel.com/cd/channel/reseller/asmo-na/eng/products/desktop/bdb/d915gux/support/index.htm

3) Procedure

Here is an excerpt from page 3 of the 'BIOS Update Readme.pdf'. Note the option for floppy disk or CD based:

Instructions for Recovery BIOS Updates
In the unlikely event that a BIOS update is interrupted, it is possible the BIOS may be left in an
unusable state. The recovery process requires the chassis to be opened to move the onboard
BIOS Configuration Jumper.
WARNING: This process is intended to be performed by a trained technician.
Recovery with Floppy Disk
Use this method if the recovery file (*.BIO) is small enough to fit on a floppy disk (smaller than
1.44MB) and the desktop board includes floppy drive support. Note: The floppy disk does NOT
need to be bootable; however, it must be formatted.
1. Copy the recovery file (*.bio) to a formatted floppy disk.
2. Place the disk in the floppy drive (drive A) of the target system.
3. Remove the BIOS Configuration Jumper. See the Technical Product Specification for
details including the location of this jumper.
4. Power the system on.
5. Wait 2-5 minutes for the update to complete. When the floppy drive LED is lit, the system
is copying the recovery code into the FLASH device.
6. System will either turn off when the recovery process is completed or it will prompt you to
turn off the system.
7. Remove floppy disk from drive A:
8. Replace the BIOS Configuration Jumper.
9. Restart system.
Recovery with CD-ROM
Use this method if the recovery file (*.BIO) is too large to fit on a floppy disk or if the desktop
board does not include floppy drive support.
1. Copy the recovery file (*.bio) to a CD.
2. Place the CD in the CD-ROM drive of the target system.
3. Remove the BIOS Configuration Jumper. See the Technical Product Specification for
details including the location of this jumper.
4. Power the system on.
5. Wait 2-5 minutes for the update to complete.
*Other names and brands may be claimed as the property of others.
6. System will either turn off when the recovery process is completed or it will prompt you to
turn off the system.
7. Replace the BIOS Configuration Jumper.
8. Restart system.
NOTE: If the error message "CMOS/GPNV Checksum Bad…Press F1 to Run SETUP" appears
during boot after the update, press [F1] to go into the "BIOS Setup Utility", press [F9] to load
setup defaults, and then press [F10] to save and exit.

So to conclude, your motherboard apparently only needs the .bio file to 'force' a flash (i.e. BIOS recovery).

OK, so now we should be seeing a post from you with good news.


----------



## Dragonfish

There is no joy in mudville. I tried both the oldest and newest .bio files and the disk drive just clicks and whirrs again. I actually left it in there for about 20 minutes and the drive activity never stops. I think they just did too good of a job of locking this mobo down.


----------



## geishaslave

I don't think the Gateway BIOS disabled the recovery feature.

Make sure to format a floppy disk then put only the .bio file on it. With the D915GUX board, a bootable disk is not used for BIOS recovery. 

Did you try setting the current BIOS to default? Put the recovery jumper back to normal operation. Power on the computer. During boot, press F1 to enter setup. Press F9 to set to defaults. Press F10 to save. Shut down the computer. Next, remove the recovery jumper, insert the formatted floppy containing the .bio file, then boot the machine.

Try unplugging everything, including the monitor, mouse and keyboard. Remove the recovery jumper. Insert the formatted floppy with only the .bio file on it. Boot the computer.

How about burning the .bio file to a blank CD-R then using the recovery procedure via CD (described in the read me PDF above)?

Another suggestion, temporarily disconnect the hard drive and optical drive(s). Remove the recovery jumper as detailed in the manual. Perhaps this will force the machine to use the floppy drive during recovery flash?

I hope that my success was not a fluke. Did it work for you Toe_Cutter?


----------



## geishaslave

Sorry, double post. Text removed.


----------



## geishaslave

I have another idea.

Would you like to try it?


----------



## Toe_Cutter

geishaslave said:


> I don't think the Gateway BIOS disabled the recovery feature.
> 
> Make sure to format a floppy disk then put only the .bio file on it. With the D915GUX board, a bootable disk is not used for BIOS recovery.
> 
> Did you try setting the current BIOS to default? Put the recovery jumper back to normal operation. Power on the computer. During boot, press F1 to enter setup. Press F9 to set to defaults. Press F10 to save. Shut down the computer. Next, remove the recovery jumper, insert the formatted floppy containing the .bio file, then boot the machine.
> 
> Try unplugging everything, including the monitor, mouse and keyboard. Remove the recovery jumper. Insert the formatted floppy with only the .bio file on it. Boot the computer.
> 
> How about burning the .bio file to a blank CD-R then using the recovery procedure via CD (described in the read me PDF above)?
> 
> Another suggestion, temporarily disconnect the hard drive and optical drive(s). Remove the recovery jumper as detailed in the manual. Perhaps this will force the machine to use the floppy drive during recovery flash?
> 
> I hope that my success was not a fluke. Did it work for you Toe_Cutter?



Meh, I posted a few days ago, but don't see the post here? Something must have gone sideways with my post.

Anyway, saw the post emails, and came back to see if anyone responded to my (non-existient) post.

Geishaslave: I'm 100% FUBAR with the BIOS flash. My failed post explained everything, but I'll summarize by saying that everything I've tried has failed, despite following the steps very deliberately. For some reason the Gateway board simply ignores any Intel BIOS files. I did a little test by going into the BIOS and changing around a few settings, then using the Gateway BIOS during the recovery process. During recovery, the floppy read for quite a while, then paused for 5 seconds, then started reading again. It does *not* pause while recovering with an Intel BIOS. After recovery, I went back into the BIOS and found that the settings I changed had returned to defaults, so I assume the recovery process passed with the Gateway BIOS.

I also took a look the BIOS files in a hex editor and the Intel BIOS files are enormous compared to the Gateway files (370k vs. 640k). I think the Gateway board has only 384k for flash, so unless Intel is using some sort of compression, it won't fit in it's native form.

I've looked into hacking the BIOS, but it's a bit of work just to bump the CPU up a bit.

So, I've thrown in the towel after nearly 16 hours of frustration. In a fit of rage I went out and bought a Q6600 and a D965 board for under $250. Needless to say, I have no more performance issues ;-)

Nonetheless, thanks for your help! And, consider yourself lucky, perhaps you're board wasn't locked down as hard as the Thrasher.

Best of luck to rest of the bunch!


----------



## linderman

fellas I admire your tenacity


but OEM motherboards make conversation pieces when placed in the office next to the coffee pot



cut to the chase and replace those boards with options found on mwave.com / click refurbished / then go to motherboards

most of the time you can find a retail motherboard (non oem) for under $60.00 and get the full features from an unrestricted board ...... and often times increased performance and cpu support and even overclocking options !!


enjoy 

I admire your efforts and perseverance :wave:ray:


----------



## Toe_Cutter

linderman said:


> fellas I admire your tenacity
> 
> 
> but OEM motherboards make conversation pieces when placed in the office next to the coffee pot
> 
> 
> 
> cut to the chase and replace those boards with options found on mwave.com / click refurbished / then go to motherboards
> 
> most of the time you can find a retail motherboard (non oem) for under $60.00 and get the full features from an unrestricted board ...... and often times increased performance and cpu support and even overclocking options !!
> 
> 
> enjoy
> 
> I admire your efforts and perseverance :wave:ray:



Great friggin link, Linderman!

Considerably better terms than eBay.

Now I feel worse than before!

Thanks again..


----------



## vaccinator

Great that this thread was at the top. I think it fits my situation. 

Background : Neighbor's kid wants to down grade his computer from Vista to XP. Firedog guy says not possible. Stupid me say no problem, I build computers all the time. Famous last words...Removed RAID, reformatted drives and can't install an OS (get this error 0X0000007B on BSD). I am pretty certain it is a MOBO issue and I want to flash to Intel.

MOBO spec - Intel (Schroeder Town) G33 Motherboard. MicroATX version of Intel® Desktop Board DG33TL. It has BIOS jumper. 

Just wanted to say thanks for the detailed thread. Now maybe I can save a little dignity and get his computer back up and running.


----------



## linderman

I have no idea why sooooo many fellas think you cant downgrade from vista to xp :upset: you would be shocked how often I hear that :4-thatsba


its true if the XP install sees any hint or presence of vista it wont install / to fix this problem; simply wipe/erase the drive with a zero fill utility like the freeware version of Killdisk


I have done over 20 down grades (thats a funny description :laugh of vista to XP and never had to replace any hardware yet ! knocking on wood >>>>> although laptops can be a real beast to find xp drivers when they came loaded with vista, seems alot of their hardware doesnt have xp drivers :upset:


give that a whirl


----------



## linderman

In previous years; I too had goodluck replacing OEM bios files with retail board bios / but lately I havent not been successful on a single one!!! it seems the OEMs have resorted to buying motherboard versions which arent offered in the retail world, I had limited success previously trying bios files from other similar boards with matching specs, such as chipsets, audio drivers , lan drivers etc but the last three or four boards I tried this year have not allowed me to do this !! things like the SM bus controller were different and different onboard controllers, seems the OEM's are making diligent efforts to utilize boards which cant be fitted with other than OEM bios no matter how hard you are willing to try and regardless how much trial and error you are willing to expend

thats what has prompted me to replace such boards with the mwave/refurbs without any further pause or contemplation

of course if your budget allows; a full retail board is always a better option with the full warranty, however often times the budget or practical aspect of the purchase will steer you in the direction fo the better priced refurbs!

thats my input for what its worth


----------



## vaccinator

Hmm, I flashed it with the oldest BIOS and then migrated up through. 2 issues...The "AA" number has not been programmed on the system, Press the Enter key to continue, is one message and the second is CTRL-I doesn't work (to set up RAID 0) as soon as I hit it skips to 

Serial ATA AHCI BIOS Version UPSD

and the screen says...well I can't stop that one for some reason...

The drives are recognized but as non-raid disks

All this to load simple XP...still getting the same error with different BIOS


----------



## linderman

are you aware you have to use the raid driver during the F6 prompt to get the driver to load >>>> then there is a raid software utility that needs to be employed also ????


not sure if you are aware of this & or I maybe misunderstanding the problem you have encountered ?


----------



## vaccinator

linderman said:


> are you aware you have to use the raid driver during the F6 prompt to get the driver to load >>>> then there is a raid software utility that needs to be employed also ????
> not sure if you are aware of this & or I maybe misunderstanding the problem you have encountered ?


Aware yes...but issue is Step 3 from the intel site on setting up a RAID http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/cs-020838.htm

3. Upon re-boot you will see the Intel RAID BIOS status message on the screen - press CTRL-I to enter the Intel® RAID Option ROM user interface.

That's where it skips right past so I can't do it. Later I get to install the RAID driver. I guess I could just do it that way. What the heck, it was a boat anchor before. those other MOBOs are looking so tempting.


----------



## linderman

those other motherboards are the way to fly! and cheap too


you wont be limited on bios upgrades ----- you will get all the board has to offer


----------



## Toe_Cutter

vaccinator said:


> Aware yes...but issue is Step 3 from the intel site on setting up a RAID http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/cs-020838.htm
> 
> 3. Upon re-boot you will see the Intel RAID BIOS status message on the screen - press CTRL-I to enter the Intel® RAID Option ROM user interface.
> 
> That's where it skips right past so I can't do it. Later I get to install the RAID driver. I guess I could just do it that way. What the heck, it was a boat anchor before. those other MOBOs are looking so tempting.


If I'm understanding you correctly: The Intel RAID doesn't appear on boot? (No opportunity to press Ctrl-I?)

On each of my Intel boards with RAID you have to set SATA to RAID in BIOS before it will appear. And a BIOS flash tends to reset all BIOS settings to default, which might disable RAID back to vanilla SATA.

On my D975XBX2, I also have to change the IDE setting in order for RAID to function. I think that change excludes the ATA controller from RAID.


----------



## vaccinator

@toecutter

Sorry, should be more clear. The Intel raid appears and I push CTRL-I but nothing happens. That's what I meant about skips on through. I have some new ideas for tonights foray in motherboards. Gotta grab a floppy drive and disks off one of our Techs.


----------



## Endersfighter

vaccinator said:


> Hmm, I flashed it with the oldest BIOS and then migrated up through. 2 issues...The "AA" number has not been programmed on the system, Press the Enter key to continue,



Yes same with me. After installing the Intel BIOS to support my processor upgrade I started to receive the same "AA" Number Error. 

I have been digging around for awhile and have found nothing on how to fix the Any help would be Appreciated.

Gateway DG965OT
Intel Q6700
Intel BIOS 1729


----------



## linderman

see post #30


----------



## dualcoreseb

I have a Gateway gt5464 and I installed 2 (Patriot Signature 1024MB PC4200 DDR2 533MHz) and it keeps on crashing every now and again. Would this topic apply to me?


----------



## linderman

@ dualcoreseb



I would run a memory diagnostic program first to check your system for errors before I barked up this bios tree!


here is the memory testing utility 

http://www.memtest.org/#downiso


install only one stick of memory in the slot closest to the cpu then run the memtest for atleast two hours


----------



## dualcoreseb

Yeah i did that but i had both sticks in so i'll try one at a time, thanks.


----------



## dualcoreseb

yep one stick was bad, returning it tomorrow. lol


----------



## jajobe

I have a similar problem, I have 50 new Dell PC's that I need to setup with 1 of 4 different CMOS settings. 5 fo one kind, 13 of another, 28, ect you get the idea. I want to find a way to setup one and save the CMOS settings to disk and flash the settings on a fresh PC. I do not want to change the BIOS just the CMOS settings. I dont want to set and do each one, one at a time. Too many chances for errors. Can anyone help

Jim


----------



## z31jaime

i messed up my computer. 

PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!

its an older esiential 500. with the p4 1.76 ghz. el paso socket 478 mother board. part # 4000777.

i upgraded my ram and harddrive and couldnt get it to load xp service pack 2 with them. so i went on intel's site and downloaded this....

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&DwnldID=5222&strOSs=All&OSFullName=&lang=eng

which is supposed to be a bios update for my bios...or so i though.

now it wont load windows....i just keep getting "cmos/check sum fail" or something to that extent.

a new board is like $59.....but im hoping maybe with some guidence someone can help me revert it?????????


----------



## OMGmissinglink

Tossing imho, subject explanation flashing branded PC bios w/manufactures bio's in most cases renders your recovery disks unusable..

If you bad flash a lappy your asking for double troubles.

If your patient you can email branded vendors often times there might exist a later version bios than posted on the vendors website they will email you the bios.

If your flashing branded PC's with manufactures bio's for the intention of overclocking then branded PC's are not for you.. suggest you build your own!


----------



## geishaslave

Please check your PM.

geishaslave



z31jaime said:


> i messed up my computer.
> 
> PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!
> 
> its an older esiential 500. with the p4 1.76 ghz. el paso socket 478 mother board. part # 4000777.
> 
> i upgraded my ram and harddrive and couldnt get it to load xp service pack 2 with them. so i went on intel's site and downloaded this....
> 
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&DwnldID=5222&strOSs=All&OSFullName=&lang=eng
> 
> which is supposed to be a bios update for my bios...or so i though.
> 
> now it wont load windows....i just keep getting "cmos/check sum fail" or something to that extent.
> 
> a new board is like $59.....but im hoping maybe with some guidence someone can help me revert it?????????


----------



## Bondfire

hey geishaslave seems I'm chiming in a little late but I just pulled this old gateway 500x out of the closet and want to try your bios flashing trick to recoup from a bad flash. Was wondering if you could link me to files bios files in your original post here since the links in the post seem to be dead.

Thanks
Bondfire


----------



## kocoman

Toe_Cutter said:


> Hmm, more clues.
> 
> I went back and took a look the files that geishaslave linked to. In the extract directory are several files (AUTOEXEC.BAT, the iFlash utility, BIO files, etc.)
> 
> Perhaps the most important file on the disk is a *.BBO file. This file contains the all-important boot block for the recovery process. Most peculiar is that NONE of the BIOS of downloaded from Intel's site include a BBO file for the D845xxx boards! NONE of those BIOS updates includes the file.
> 
> So, I think I've figured out why the recovery update is failing. But I'm no better off, as I can't seem to find that crucial *.BBO file.
> 
> I have to say, that even though this is extermely frustrating, I've learned more about PC BIOS than I thought I'd learn in the last few days.
> 
> Any thoughts?


If you still have the working board (bootable), you can extract the BBO with iflash, just use "iflash /sR file.bbo"

I am able to flash the d845gvsr from emachines to intel..
I've got it to work with recovery (emachines t2893)

If you are still interested (or still use this board) pls reply and I can upload the floppy disk image. 

(I flashed with p20) -- but lost the windows xp activation.., for some reason my bus speed is still at 400mhz and not 533mhz


btw: don't bother editing the header strings, or flash with iflash or windows version. those intel apps checks so much security features that I tried to fix with softice(debugger) but end up not work at all.


----------



## ac6729

I need this floppy disk image. I've an SR84510A.46T (intel D85GVSR)... and I need to upgrade the bios... (and emachines give me no support...)

I can succesfully upgrade with emachines bios and intel flash program (just rename file extensions like intel bios... and no complains) but I need more new bios that only intel have... I think real problem is .sig file (some unknow checksum process)

ac6729


----------



## Alert5

geishaslave,

I inherited a Gateway 500SE and used your method to flash to P08. Thank you for the guidance.

I'm curious to know if you updated the P4 processor and/or total RAM on your 500SE.

Mine is a 1.6GHz with 1 GB of DDR266 RAM and I'm unclear as to what processor it could be upgraded to and if the memory slots are now able to support 2GB?


----------



## geishaslave

*Updated Links: Flash Gateway BIOS with Intel Version.*

Hi folks.

Here are fresh links for the files from the initial post above:

Materials—

• Latest Intel D845PT BIOS version PT84510A.86A.0030.P08 
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/con...786&DwnldId=5222&strOSs=&OSFullName=&lang=eng

• PDF manual for Intel D845PT 
http://download.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/D845PT/PTBG_English.pdf

• First Intel D845PT BIOS version PT84510A.86A.0012.P01 
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/con...786&DwnldId=5414&strOSs=&OSFullName=&lang=eng


----------



## geishaslave

*Re: Upgrading 500SE cpu/RAM.*

Hi Alert5.

Go here for information about compatible processors and memory specs:
http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d845pt/



Alert5 said:


> geishaslave,
> 
> I inherited a Gateway 500SE and used your method to flash to P08. Thank you for the guidance.
> 
> I'm curious to know if you updated the P4 processor and/or total RAM on your 500SE.
> 
> Mine is a 1.6GHz with 1 GB of DDR266 RAM and I'm unclear as to what processor it could be upgraded to and if the memory slots are now able to support 2GB?


----------



## Alert5

Nice find! This shows that the P08 update allows up to a 2.6 processor.

Memory is another issue with this Willamette board. Intel says that the architecture will support 2GB with 512 Mb (DS), SPD, ECC DIMMS in the two available memory slots, but they never tested it.

Two sided, 1GB DIMMS are available, but not cheap, so while this has been a fun and interesting exercise, I don't think I'll go any further with it.

Good luck


----------



## VistaKid09

WOW i love this post!!!!

any way you can do this on an eMachines w3622 with the ECS 945GCT-M3 Motherboard?


----------



## geishaslave

Hi VistaKid09.

Thanks.

The Intel site states that the ECS 945GCT series of boards support System Recovery Technology (SRT):

http://www.intel.com/support/performancetools/manage/srt/sb/CS-028233.htm

The SRT is probably launched via a keyboard command during boot. No boot disk required. I have a Gigabyte brand mobo that has something similar.

With SRT you can probably force the Intel BIOS onto the board.

Here is a link to the ECS 945GCT-M3 page:

http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pr...ategoryID=1&DetailName=Bios&MenuID=44&LanID=0

Better get the manual and read up on SRT.

Success my lord.
______________________________________________


VistaKid09 said:


> WOW i love this post!!!!
> 
> any way you can do this on an eMachines w3622 with the ECS 945GCT-M3 Motherboard?


----------



## Alert5

geishaslave,

Thought you'd be interested that a Gateway 500SE flashed per your instructions will in fact support 2GB DDR266. My now Intel branded box was quite happy accepting this amount of RAM.

I did need to turn off rapid boot one time to allow the system to check all 2048MB of RAM in the two available slots. I got a good buy from Newegg for Kingston 1GBx2.

Thanks again


----------



## BuonaDomenica

Alert5 said:


> geishaslave,
> 
> Thought you'd be interested that a Gateway 500SE flashed per your instructions will in fact support 2GB DDR266. My now Intel branded box was quite happy accepting this amount of RAM.
> 
> I did need to turn off rapid boot one time to allow the system to check all 2048MB of RAM in the two available slots. I got a good buy from Newegg for Kingston 1GBx2.
> 
> Thanks again


Had the same problem after flashing to the Intel Bios by disabling rapid boot.. I have 1.2GB of ram in there. Actually I got nothing on the screen after the Intel update. Had to unplug the power cord and take out the battery for a while. Once I have done that it worked great. 

I really messed up at first since I flashed the Intel Bios from Windows. That really screwed things up. I was able to recover and then I found this thread. 

thanks for extending the useful life of this desktop for a little longer. :wave:


----------



## doucettom

kocoman said:


> If you still have the working board (bootable), you can extract the BBO with iflash, just use "iflash /sR file.bbo"
> 
> I am able to flash the d845gvsr from emachines to intel..
> I've got it to work with recovery (emachines t2893)
> 
> If you are still interested (or still use this board) pls reply and I can upload the floppy disk image.
> 
> (I flashed with p20) -- but lost the windows xp activation.., for some reason my bus speed is still at 400mhz and not 533mhz
> 
> 
> btw: don't bother editing the header strings, or flash with iflash or windows version. those intel apps checks so much security features that I tried to fix with softice(debugger) but end up not work at all.





ac6729 said:


> I need this floppy disk image. I've an SR84510A.46T (intel D85GVSR)... and I need to upgrade the bios... (and emachines give me no support...)
> 
> I can succesfully upgrade with emachines bios and intel flash program (just rename file extensions like intel bios... and no complains) but I need more new bios that only intel have... I think real problem is .sig file (some unknow checksum process)
> 
> ac6729



I would need disk image please.

Know it's been a while but I just put that board out of my stockroom to use it as a Linux box (with an eBay-bought P4 3.06...) Thanks


----------



## doucettom

OK so here we go:

I currently have P07 eMachines BIOS, I actually finally found out the proper sound driver (ADI not Realtek ...) after I had my mom use it for years with a Creative PCI card... (Our family bought mom a new Phenom )


I dropped a P4 3.0 Prescott in it with 2GB of RAM from an other rig. It booted up fine but in FSB400 (half speed then ...) and HT seems fully fonctionnal.

So my guess is that any Prescott with 533 FSB should work on it, I called a Northwood so I am pretty safe that this will work. (3.06, 533, 512k cache)


----------



## doucettom

Bump !


----------



## linderman

doucettom said:


> Bump !






what is the question ? your last post was all a statement?


----------



## doucettom

I am still unable to flash it, but knows some people successed into doing it. I am still looking for the floppy image or something that would let me flash this mobo.

I ordered some mobile chips that i guess should work once the bios is updated to the latest.


----------



## doucettom

I want to flash this board for 2 main reasons:
1-I hope it will then support my 552 Mobile P4s (3.46ghz Prescott)
2-I hope it will then solve the problem I have w/ PCI video card. (recognized but not liberating memory it uses)


----------



## geishaslave

Download the manual for your motherboard from Intel.com. Follow the flash procedure and use the Intel files.

In general, there is a jumper that must be set to put the board into recovery flash mode. Otherwise the Gateway BIOS will reject the Intel version as incompatible. Also, you musty use a 16-bit DOS boot disk, like DOS 6.

Don't get into editing headers, etc. Way too complicated and as reported problems are introduced like losing your Windows activation.

As for requests for the disk image mentioned above, it is for the specific board stated in the post. The image will not work for all Intel mobos.


----------



## linderman

your best bet when trying to flash an OEM board (like gateway, dell, HP, compaq etc etc etc) is to use a replacement bios chip if at all possible; they sell them on ebay cheap (around $10.00 to $15.00) have that vendor flash the bios to the version you are interested in then simply swap the chips from the socket on the motherboard

OEM boards have some sort of bios programming which will not allow you to simply use the Intel bios update tool even from DOS; many times trying that approach will leave you with a non-responsive motherboard

we caution not to try this "if" you are not willing to lose this board; although if the board has a socketed bios you have as distinct advantage to get this to work

here is some info to review

:: BIOSCHIP.COM :: BIOS REMOVAL / EXTRACTION TOOLS

review the removal section of this web site


----------

